# Where to buy M2



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

In the past i always buyed Melonotan 2 from pepbrige, but recently i discoverd they dont sell this item anymore/.

My question is where u guys buy M2 these days?

thank you


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I used to use Megatan but they seem to have disappeared  So im also on the hunt for a new supplier


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Patmuscle said:


> In the past i always buyed Melonotan 2 from pepbrige, but recently i discoverd they dont sell this item anymore/.
> 
> My question is where u guys buy M2 these days?
> 
> thank you


Some people email Buy Research Peptides Online â€" PeptidesUK and ask.

Some people report this works wonders!!!



Pinky said:


> I used to use Megatan but they seem to have disappeared  So im also on the hunt for a new supplier


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Pinky said:


> I used to use Megatan but they seem to have disappeared  So im also on the hunt for a new supplier


Just ordered through megatan this morning.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

tuktuk said:


> Just ordered through megatan this morning.


Mmmmm When i tried to go to their page over the weekend it said that it's no longer available.

Edit:

Just tried from an actual PC, and its all ok. Must just be my phone. Thanks  Kx


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Mmmmm When i tried to go to their page over the weekend it said that it's no longer available.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just tried from an actual PC, and its all ok. Must just be my phone. Thanks  Kx


Weird!

I logged into my account as normal, all seemed fine.


----------



## Patmuscle (Nov 18, 2010)

is megatan a good source?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Patmuscle said:


> is megatan a good source?


Ive placed 3 orders with them and have never had a problem with them, delivery is good, cant fault them tbh mate.

@FelonE uses them too :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Ive placed 3 orders with them and have never had a problem with them, delivery is good, cant fault them tbh mate.
> 
> @FelonE uses them too :thumb:


Yep never had a problem with them and the product is legit. Is the site back up now then?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yep never had a problem with them and the product is legit. Is the site back up now then?


I logged on earlier, but had to do it from a PC not my phone. Phone still doesnt like it l:confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I logged on earlier, but had to do it from a PC not my phone. Phone still doesnt like it l:confused1:


Ideal x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MuscleMeds23 said:


> thinking about ordering from megatan is it gtg and has anyone noticed any new pigmentation, freckles new moles etc ?


Ive been running this for over 3 months now, if you start off low and build up slowly, you shouldnt get any problems. i started off with 100mcg for 3 days then 200mcg for 3 days then 300mcg for 3 days then had 10min sunbed session on the 10th day. I only noticed 1 new freckle on my neck, thats all. My freckles went darker but they darkened in proportion to the rest of me.

I jab 500mcg twice a week with 2 6 min sunbed sessions and im all good


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

MuscleMeds23 said:


> thinking about ordering from megatan is it gtg and has anyone noticed any new pigmentation, freckles new moles etc ?


Definately has an effect on me. No real sides taking .25mg before bed. Felt bit tipsy through the day for the first week but nothing too bad. Seems to affect everyome differently.

Few freckles and dark spots which i already had they have just gone darker. Keep to the low dosage and you will be fine.

Ive only had 2 sunbeds and been asked where ive been on holiday. Im off to cape verde next month, interested to see what colour i will be on my return, might have trouble at passport control lol.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

MuscleMeds23 said:


> thanks Pinky,
> 
> I'm not that freckly just got some freckles on my upper arms was just wondering if they fade along with the tan so its all blended in, this is what's on my mind all the time :lol:
> 
> this is a great help, what's the best way to mix it, and also I'm new to using this so I would know how much on a slin pin (never mixed peps before)


If you order from megatan you'll get 2ml of injectable water. Mix the 2ml of water into the 10ml vial. Make sure you keep the vial in the fridge.

Again on the syringes you get from megatan there's little black lines. 1 line is 2 units. I know that the 10 is 500mcg.

I started off with 1 line for 3 days and tapered up.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

MuscleMeds23 said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I will probs give this a try just don't want my existing freckles to get darker and not blend in
> 
> haha yeah you might get sopped a fair few times, might have to think of a different name on your return. :lol:


lol

You can buy it pre mixed from megatan mate, they can sort that bit out.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone had problems with megatan ws recently?

I ordered from them but haven't received my order yet (13 days) left numerous messages on their site but no response?

I have previously ordered without any issues.

I dont usually post issues like this on forums but I am bit concerned that I have been ripped off.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

dumbat said:


> Anyone had problems with megatan ws recently?
> 
> I ordered from them but haven't received my order yet (13 days) left numerous messages on their site but no response?
> 
> ...


I will let you know if my order arrives this week. Should be here tomorrow id have thought.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

tuktuk said:


> I will let you know if my order arrives this week. Should be here tomorrow id have thought.


Thanks, I ordered it a couple of weeks ago so I would have it in time for my holiday but it looks like it wont be here in time now.

Just going to keep messaging them until they get fed up and respond.

Haha I think they read this forum.

Just got a response. " Good morning, I am so sorry for the lack of response, I have been out of the office for a week and all hell has broke loose, Unfortunately we ran out of stock on the time of your order, we will have more in today, and your order will be with you by the end of the week. Again my deepest apologize for the lack of correspondence and your order being late. I hope this helps, Many thanks"

It showed as in stock when I paid. Hopefully I will get a couple of sunbed sessions in time for Holiday now.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

dumbat said:


> Thanks, I ordered it a couple of weeks ago so I would have it in time for my holiday but it looks like it wont be here in time now.
> 
> Just going to keep messaging them until they get fed up and respond.
> 
> ...


When do you go on holiday? Blast the sunbed before you go


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Pinky said:


> When do you go on holiday? Blast the sunbed before you go


Yes lets hope it arrives in time. I am flying out next Wednesday, wanted to get a good colour before going.

I was hoping to make the best of the early sunshine that we have been getting in the U.K. this year, did the same last year and got an early tan without using any sunbeds. 

I have to say this is the first time I have had any problems with them and that their MT II is a very good product.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

dumbat said:


> Yes lets hope it arrives in time. I am flying out next Wednesday, wanted to get a good colour before going.
> 
> I was hoping to make the best of the early sunshine that we have been getting in the U.K. this year, did the same last year and got an early tan without using any sunbeds.
> 
> I have to say this is the first time I have had any problems with them and that their MT II is a very good product.


Same here, never had any problems with them and ive ordered a few times. Fingers crossed it arrived so you can have a few days of jabbing a decent amount before you go away


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

dumbat said:


> Yes lets hope it arrives in time. I am flying out next Wednesday, wanted to get a good colour before going.
> 
> I was hoping to make the best of the early sunshine that we have been getting in the U.K. this year, did the same last year and got an early tan without using any sunbeds.
> 
> I have to say this is the first time I have had any problems with them and that their MT II is a very good product.


Out of interest are you thinking of taking any mt2 on holiday with you? Im away next month but unsure if you can take needles etc in checked luggage? Dont fancy being strip searched lol. Plus keeping it cool could be a problem, stuffing it in the fridge of the hotel surely could be risky if they restock it every other day.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

tuktuk said:


> Out of interest are you thinking of taking any mt2 on holiday with you? Im away next month but unsure if you can take needles etc in checked luggage? Dont fancy being strip searched lol. Plus keeping it cool could be a problem, stuffing it in the fridge of the hotel surely could be risky if they restock it every other day.


I wasn`t planning to, I think needles or slin` darts would be frowned upon.

I am pretty sure that MTII is stable at ambient temperatures when it is powder form, not sure about when its in solution though.

I am still agonising over if I should risk taking my Peptides with me or not..I don`t want to go without them for 3 weeks.

In some countries (definitely Portugal) its easy to buy `slin darts in Pharmacies.

Still pondering on this one.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

dumbat said:


> I wasn`t planning to, I think needles or slin` darts would be frowned upon.
> 
> I am pretty sure that MTII is stable at ambient temperatures when it is powder form, not sure about when its in solution though.
> 
> ...


Transporting peptides at room temperature and then high temperatures (abroad) will compromise their integrity.

What other peptides are you looking at transporting?


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> Transporting peptides at room temperature and then high temperatures (abroad) will compromise their integrity.
> 
> What other peptides are you looking at transporting?


Yes I realise that they would degrade if I reconstituted them, but I think GHRP-2 should be pretty stable in powder form.

If I do take any with me it would just be GHRP-2 as I can get away with a week or two without the ModGRF(1-29) also the Mod is more likely to degrade.

I havent made up my mind yet.

I will most likely inject a dose of CJC with DAC last thing before going, so at least I will have a week of elevated HGH in my system.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

dumbat said:


> Yes I realise that they would degrade if I reconstituted them, but I think GHRP-2 should be pretty stable in powder form.
> 
> If I do take any with me it would just be GHRP-2 as I can get away with a week or two without the ModGRF(1-29) also the Mod is more likely to degrade.
> 
> ...


Personally I'd go with the cjc with dac option. You won't be stressed with bringing the other peptides over (which in turn will release cortisol which isn't good for your physique) and you can also just go and enjoy your holiday more freely!!


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

yes its looking like the answer, got stressed enough over the MTII ..LOL.

Just dont like being without my peptides , at my age (48) I notice it when I am not on them


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

dumbat said:


> yes its looking like the answer, got stressed enough over the MTII ..LOL.
> 
> Just dont like being without my peptides , at my age (48) I notice it when I am not on them


I got a dispatched notification today so will hopefully arrive tomorrow. Any updates on yours mate?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

dumbat said:


> yes its looking like the answer, got stressed enough over the MTII ..LOL.
> 
> Just dont like being without my peptides , at my age (48) I notice it when I am not on them


Understandable. Run the cjc about 2 weeks before you go and jab just before you leave the house. Seems like the best of both worlds.


----------

